# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  ΚΙΝΗΤΟ DUAL SIM (2 SIM ΜΕ ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΗ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ)

## yianni99

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ

ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΥΠΟΔΕΙΞΕΙ ΕΝΑ DUAL SIM ΚΙΝΗΤΟ?

ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΑ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΕΝΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΗΣ SAMSUNG ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΛΥΓΕΜΙΣΑΝ ΤΟ ΜΑΤΙ.

ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ?

----------


## plouf

http://www.plaisio.gr/Cell-Phones-Internet/Mobile-Telephone/Cellular-Phones.htm?DOUBLESIM=Ναι


http://www.multirama.gr/products/category?catid=100400&nav=100400:A02277:%CE%9D%CE%  B1%CE%B9

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ
> 
> ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΥΠΟΔΕΙΞΕΙ ΕΝΑ DUAL SIM ΚΙΝΗΤΟ?
> 
> ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΑ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΕΝΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΗΣ SAMSUNG ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΛΥΓΕΜΙΣΑΝ ΤΟ ΜΑΤΙ.
> 
> ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ?




εγω αγορασα αυτο και περιμενω ειναι το τριτο κινεζικο κινητο που αγοραζω και ειμαι ευχαριστημενος εχει και αλλα μοντελα
http://www.ebay.com/itm/270903829341...84.m1439.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Unlocked-3-5...item3cc1d40075
http://www.ebay.com/itm/170689224076...84.m1436.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/190619498276...84.m1436.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/400259601263...84.m1436.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/260693801108...84.m1436.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/400255870926...84.m1436.l2649

ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## GSR600

Γιαννη δεν ξερω γιατι δεν σου αρεσαν τα samsung  παντως εμενα αυτο μου πολυγεμισε το ματι.ειναι καινουργιο τωρα βγηκε.Με λειτουργικό Android 2.3 Gingerbread.
Αν εισαι της τεχνολογιας πιστευω ειναι πολυ καλο.
http://www.multirama.gr/products/pro...1&catid=100800

----------


## yianni99

ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά!!!!!!!!

----------


## yianni99

> Γιαννη δεν ξερω γιατι δεν σου αρεσαν τα samsung  παντως εμενα αυτο μου πολυγεμισε το ματι.ειναι καινουργιο τωρα βγηκε.Με λειτουργικό Android 2.3 Gingerbread.
> Αν εισαι της τεχνολογιας πιστευω ειναι πολυ καλο.
> http://www.multirama.gr/products/pro...1&catid=100800



γιωργο αυτο πρωτη φορα το βλεπω!θα το τσεκαρω αυριο κιολας

ευχαριστω!

----------


## daman

προσοχή !! σχεδόν όλα τα νέα (φθηνά) επώνυμα κινητά (για τις κινεζιές δεν ξέρω) δεν υποστηρίζουν ταυτόχρονη λειτουργία και των δύο καρτών.Οταν χρησιμοποιείται η μία η άλλη είναι εκτός λειτουργίας.
Πριν μερικές μέρες πήρα το samsung galaxy Y pro duos (dual sim standby) σε αντικατάσταση του samsung ct-b6112 που ήταν dual sim active ,αλλά δεν είχε qwerty,wifi,gps,android κτλ.Υπόψιν και τα δύο έχουν πολύ χαμηλό sar.
θεωρώ τα dual sim samsung πολύ καλά.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> προσοχή !! σχεδόν όλα τα νέα (φθηνά) επώνυμα κινητά (για τις κινεζιές δεν ξέρω) δεν υποστηρίζουν ταυτόχρονη λειτουργία και των δύο καρτών.Οταν χρησιμοποιείται η μία η άλλη είναι εκτός λειτουργίας.
> Πριν μερικές μέρες πήρα το samsung galaxy Y pro duos (dual sim standby) σε αντικατάσταση του samsung ct-b6112 που ήταν dual sim active ,αλλά δεν είχε qwerty,wifi,gps,android κτλ.Υπόψιν και τα δύο έχουν πολύ χαμηλό sar.
> θεωρώ τα dual sim samsung πολύ καλά.



TA κινεζικα δουλευουν αψογα εχω αγορασει τρια απο αυτα dual sim dual stanbay 
ακομη εχει κινητα κινεζικα που εχουν και τρεις και τεσσερις καρτες sim και δουλευουν ολες μαζι ταυτοχρονα
γι αυτο τα προτειμω

ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## plouf

πάντως ΔΕΝ ειναι ΟΛΑ τα κινέζικα "άψογα", εμένα το δικό μου ειχε κακή ποιότητα ήχου, που με το καιρό έγινε χειρότερη..
+ του οτι εχει μερικά κουφά με τα ελληνικά
+ του ότι ειδικά αυτα του ebay έχουν θέμα με τα ελληνικά στα sms (για τα άλλα στο μενού ισως να μην σε νοιάζει)

δεν τα βάζεις όλα σε ένα τσουβάλι . λέγοντας  "τα κινέζικα" .. δέχομαι να πεις το συγκεκριμένο χ-υ δοκιμάστηκε και ειναι καλό.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

τα ελληνικα ειναι πολυ καλα θα σου πω τα μοντελα που αγορασα τελευταια εχουν αναβαθμιστει δεν ειναι σαν τα παλια μοντελα και δεν κολλανε καθολου
αυτο αγορασα πριν 3 μηνες εχει μαλιστα 3000mah δυο μπαταριες αναμονη 7 μερες την καλητερη σε κινητο με 3" οθονη
http://www.ebay.com/itm/400259601263...84.m1436.l2649
και αυτο πριν 15 μερες αλλα δυστυχως εχει 1650mah και κρατουσε δυο μερες αλλα φορτιζε στην μπριζα 30 λεπτα και με το usb 1 ωρα δεν εχω ξαναδει τοση γρηγορη φορτιση σε κινητο
http://www.ebay.com/itm/270903829341...84.m1436.l2649


και τωρα εχω στο ματι αυτα τα δυο
http://www.ebay.com/itm/220947811295...84.m1436.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/260890709115...84.m1436.l2649
αλλα και αυτο γιατι εχει και κουμπια και 2000mah μπαταρια
http://www.ebay.com/itm/260890709115...84.m1436.l2649

και φυσικα ολα υποστηριζουν δυο καρτες ταυτοχρονα

παντως αν πηγαινα σε ακριβοτερα μοντελα επωνυμων θα πηγαινα σε windows γιατι το android δεν μου αρεσει καθολου(απογοητευτηκα πληρως)
π.χ http://www.kaizershop.gr/LG%20E900%20Optimus_7
με windows ξεκινουν περιπου απο 160Ε που ειχα ψαξει
παλια ειχα παλια ειχα κινητο με windows 5 mobile αλλα τα νεα μοντελα δεν παιζονται

φιλικα

----------


## xsterg

εγω παντως θα σου προτεινα αν και τα δυο νουμερα ειναι στο ιδιο δίκτυο κινητης να κανεις και τα δυο νουμερα σε μια σιμ. υποστηριζεται στην ελλαδα μονο αν και τα δυο νουμερα ειναι στην ιδια εταιρεια. το εχω κανει και το μονο προβλημα ειναιμε την ληψη μηνυματων απο το δευτερο νουμερο. για να λαβεις τα μηνυματα του δευτερου νουμερου θα πρεπει να ενεργοποιεις το δευτερο νουμερο. κατα τα αλλα βολευει αφανταστα.

----------


## dionisis92

για κοιτα και αυτο 
http://www.simore.ch/en/index.php

----------


## Sakan89

Κανένα καλό 2 σιμ κινέζικο  αλα iphone ξέρει κανείς ? 3,5 ίντσες οθόνη ...

----------

